# HT Racers



## Scotty93 (Jun 24, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody has tried these? I ran across an old video of them and can't seem to find if they're still selling these. They were made by a guy on American Inventor and produced by T2 Design.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*tried what?*

I'm not seeing any pictures or a site to go to to see whatever you're asking about, so I don't think anyone can help without either of these.


----------



## Scotty93 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry! If you search "HT Racers" on youtube it should come up.

Also here are some pictures.


----------

